# WSC Podcast Now Live and Free!



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 18, 2007)

Info on the HB.

Direct links available next week on the WSC site.


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 18, 2007)

One can subscribed to it in Itunes but cannot download until next week, I hope.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 18, 2007)

SolaGratia said:


> One can subscribed to it in Itunes but cannot download until next week, I hope.



Oops. Thought it was ready. I've notified the PTB. Should be ready next week.

rsc


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 19, 2007)

In iTunes, I'm able to download all of them perfectly fine; listening to Dr. Jones' wonderful introduction to his series right now.


----------

